# 43,000+ unread posts



## practicallyostensible (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys, well, it's been quite a few months. My cousin was diagnosed with leukemia and I've been going to see him whenever I had time (it's a long drive to SF from LA). Between working 40 hours and traveling, most of my plants perished, but amazingly most of the ones that I really hold dear survived (including my mexi and my compots). All of my cacti and my carnivorous plants survived. I was just given a major promotion so I can't do much in the way of traveling. It's been an emotionally taxing summer and I look forward to being settled again. I am starting to slowly rebuild my collection. I just bought a nice bessae (that's right NYEric). It's really relieving to see that things are up and running here. Where's Heather?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 14, 2009)

Darn, should have put this under "Tell me about it".


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 14, 2009)

:clap: Welcome back, we missed you!
Hope things go well for your cousin. 
Sorry to hear about the plants!
Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Candace (Jul 14, 2009)

I moved it for you, though I don't think anyone would have noticed. I've sure noticed your absence and glad to see you back! Sorry about your cousin. I hope he/she is doing o.k.

Heather's back now and living near us:> Yup, she's a CA. girl now!


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome back! 
Sounds like you have certainly had an up and down summer, but glad you are still with us! 

And yup, I'm still here.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 14, 2009)

H, welcome back yourself! You'll like it here, we can have gardens all year long here ! Candace, how have you been? I've sure been missing you guys.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome back, Julia. I hope your cousin is OK now. Congrats on your promotion!


----------



## Candace (Jul 14, 2009)

Julia, I wish I could say things have been great, but I'd be a liar. Did you make it to the S.B. orchid fair this last weekend(I think?)?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2009)

Glad to have u back Julia!!!!! I wish quick treatment and recovery for your cousin and congrats on your promotion!!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Candace. It's been a strange year for people. Did you get that second greehouse up and running? No, I didn't make it to the SB fair. I also missed Norito's lecture. My boyfriend's family was in town and sucked up all my free time like the vampires that they are (not bitter at all). I am so happy to have my space back.


----------



## Candace (Jul 15, 2009)

It's mostly up, but all the systems still need to be installed. With our temps lately, it's just sitting there. 

We just had family here too. I miss my 4 year old niece and 8 year old nephew already:<


----------



## Bolero (Jul 19, 2009)

Here I was thinking that I have 14,000 unread but after reading your post things don't look so bleak.

Good to see you again Candace.


----------

